# My DC System progress so far.



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have been working my butt on my DC system and am still far from finished. I used Sch40 pvc. It is much heavier tan Sch20 but the great thing is, is that the blast gates are a snug fit. Where the pics show the pvc towards the wall is supposed to go through the wall yet and then to DC as I have a ton of tools in my back room as well.

The blast gate to the left is up of the ground about 15-18 inches and is on a 45 degree angle for my table saw to attach to. Then the floor sweep which is sweet. I'll post more once I get going on it. These things take some thought. Had to make many changes as I went along.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey looks great, I need to do the same. I'm gonna buy the HF DC too. I've considered going with ball valves for gates, but thier probably more expensive than they're worth...

Update us when your done and all hooked up!... It'll save me the head scratching, lol

~tom


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Lookin good! :thumbsup:

Them long sweeps are worth the money. :smile:


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I like it! It's hard to tell for sure but is that 4" pipe? Where did you get your fittings, especially the wye's and how much? 
I will be setting up my DC pipe very soon.
Thanks,


----------



## GWEE (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks great keep us posted.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Looking pretty good. I am wondering why you ran the pipe on the angled part of the ceiling instead of the top of the wall though.

Are you going to upgrade the bag to a canister?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cool, I need to do that setup almost exactly the same way. I too am interested in costs for pipe and fittings. Is that the flex pipe running to the collector from the wall pipes? Are you going to connect pvc pipe directly to the collector or leave that flex hose as the connection run?


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

It is 4 inch pipe. It's funny you asked why I ran it on the angled part of the ceiling instead of the wall. When the ceiling was installed, there was a 1 inch gap on the flat part of the ceiling where it touched the angled part. We struggled lining up the first row of osb. Sooooo I found a way to hide it with the pvc. That gap was bugging me.

Where it is connected to the DC now it will actually run through the wall into the back room. One thing I am kicking around is running 2 seperate ducts to the DC since it has a wye on the motor or just keep it plugged and run 1 side and just have blast gates so I'm not running back and forth because I forgot to "turn on" so to speak the side I need to use. If that made any sense.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

I have been looking at the various layouts/designs here and have come up with a dumb question. By the way, I am about as far from being an engineer as you can get so bear with me here; 

Instead of running a vertical length of pipe from the power tool to the ceiling and then back down to the dust collector, wouldn't it be easier and more efficient to run the pipe down along the floor? The longitudinal distance between the tool and collector would be the same, but the vertical distance traveled would be reduced - which means there would be less distance for the debris to travel and the system would thus be more efficient. Granted, running the pipe above does eliminate some of the clutter... Just thinking out loud here....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks great man. Absolutely awesome.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

RetiredLE said:


> .....
> Instead of running a vertical length of pipe from the power tool to the ceiling and then back down to the dust collector, wouldn't it be easier and more efficient to run the pipe down along the floor? The longitudinal distance between the tool and collector would be the same, but the vertical distance traveled would be reduced - which means there would be less distance for the debris to travel and the system would thus be more efficient. Granted, running the pipe above does eliminate some of the clutter... Just thinking out loud here....


That was exactly my thinking...run it low along the wall or along the floor as in this table saw and router setup. There are 3 blast gates in this case and the flex hose run is as short as possible.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Het Bill, Your DC looks awesome. :thumbsup:

Did you have a break in?... There's some stuff missin' from that outfeed table. :smile:


----------

